# Question about Uber rejecting my insurance card.



## CbusMust (Apr 25, 2017)

Hey everyone. This is my first post here. 

So I live in Ohio, and have regular liability insurance through Progressive. Now I'm aware that in my state, I'm not covered with using my car for a TNC. My question is, is this why Uber keeps rejecting my insurance? I don't have a "card", but rather, a piece of paper with my name, VIN, and policy number, and it is valid. I've tried literally a dozen times only to be rejected within minutes. I've had my insurance for 5 years, and have a spotless driving record, and don't wanna have to switch. I am willing to get commercial insurance, but only if I'm sure Uber will take it. Has anyone else had trouble getting their insurance validated? Do you -have- to take a picture of a laminated card? 

Thanks again, everyone.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Go to your local Greenlight Hub and ask them what's wrong with the proof of insurance you're uploading.


----------



## CbusMust (Apr 25, 2017)

Thanks, I'll try that. It's just weird. This is the only thing standing in my way. I want to practice driving at my own risk just to see if this is even something I really want to do before committing to the extra 150 a month for commercial.


----------



## CbusMust (Apr 25, 2017)

Just a quick update, I got it sorted out. My camera isn't the best, and the paper was creased, so I'm good now.


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

CbusMust said:


> Thanks, I'll try that. It's just weird. This is the only thing standing in my way. I want to practice driving at my own risk just to see if this is even something I really want to do before committing to the extra 150 a month for commercial.


This is foolish talk. You could get into an accident at any time. Do not take a single pax without the proper insurance.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Regular liability insurance? Or collision and comp? Thats a big difference. If you onyl have liability insurance through your personal, it would defeat the purpose to get any rideshare endorsement. Liability will be covered by Uber for pax and things you damage. The issue will be yourself and your vehicle, which youd have neither if you just have liability on your personal coverage.

Yes some states the min insurance is just liability. Cant get just liability if the vehicle is financed but if its paid for you can just get liability insurance.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Uber only provides collision/comp if YOUR POLICY has collision/comp. Even if your policy won't cover you while ride-sharing...


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

CbusMust said:


> Hey everyone. This is my first post here.
> 
> So I live in Ohio, and have regular liability insurance through Progressive. Now I'm aware that in my state, I'm not covered with using my car for a TNC. My question is, is this why Uber keeps rejecting my insurance? I don't have a "card", but rather, a piece of paper with my name, VIN, and policy number, and it is valid. I've tried literally a dozen times only to be rejected within minutes. I've had my insurance for 5 years, and have a spotless driving record, and don't wanna have to switch. I am willing to get commercial insurance, but only if I'm sure Uber will take it. Has anyone else had trouble getting their insurance validated? Do you -have- to take a picture of a laminated card?
> 
> Thanks again, everyone.


They won't take policies through progressive, because progressive will sue them for telling drivers their regular insurance was okay


----------

